# Neko HATES having his nails trimmed!



## Alsatian_MaMa (Nov 22, 2010)

Neko, my friends shepherd mix, hates getting his nails trimmed. To the point where have to seriously hold him down to only get a few of them clipped and she's had to succumb and take him to vets to get him sedated for it. Any recommendations? He's afraid of almost everything, so I'm not sure if a dremmel will work.

Much appreciated!


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

I do my guys nails after they have had a really long walk and are tired and chilled out. I just wait till they're relaxing and go and sit with them and stroke their feet first, that way it doesn't become a battle and they seem to enjoy the attention. They get a bit wriggly when I'm doing their back feet, but not too bad.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

The more I struggled with Lakota the worse she got. I found with her the easiest way to do something was to put her leash on, go into the bathroom (mine is very small) so she really couldn't get away, sit there and start slowly touching her feet or whatever else I was trying to do. I had to clip hair off her and but ointment on her and I was able to like that. As soon as I try to hold her or restrain her she will fight me, but on the leash she's more willing to give in.
You also don't have to do all nails at once, even one a day, then a great reward follows.
I can do all her nails in one shot now, on leash anywhere but the look on her face is still saying "no don't chop my feet off".


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Subscribing to this thread.

I've always "generally" been able to clip Pimg's nails, but about a year ago she decided she really didn't like it. I worked a slow counter conditioning plan and now I'm at the point where I can _dremel_ all of her nails in one sitting (with a plate of treats- which bothers me not).

However, my puppy Jinks is much like the OP's dog with respect to nails. I've tried and tried and tried every counter conditioning thing I can think of with both trimmers and dremel. I've tried restraint as well and that was fruitless. In fact, I've had multiple people try restraint (thinking I was doing it wrong) with no luck. I even had the vet do it when he was there for shots and with 4 assistants holding him down, they were only able to get the backs (and that was when he was only 25 pounds!!). My last resort at this point is a groomer, which I need to get scheduled soon. Talk about _talons!!_ 

It's beyond frustrating this issue. I don't think I'm going too fast in the counter conditioning steps- but they don't seem to be working. I'll be very interested to see how others respond to this thread.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

My sister and brother-in-law have a rescue doberman who flips out at getting his nails done. Howling, anal glands release, and flopping like a fish on a hook, it seriously sounds like you're gutting him alive. It's pure fear in his case

They've been working with our vet, going once a month during the office lunch break. There's no other customers there, just the vet and a few techs and they bring him back alone, restrain him and quickly but gently get the job done. They've tried treats, counter conditioning, baby talk, everything without any success. Odin's over 80 lbs and the vet is able to get it done without sedation or muzzle, and each time is a tiny bit less of a fight. They give up most of their lunch and don't get charge any extra then the normal nail clipping fee, they're really great about it. When he comes they greet him with treats and pets, and afterwards he gets the same treatment

Last time I was at my groomers I walked in to a Lhaso sized dog having it's nails done. One groomer had it restrained with a cone on, and the other was clipping the nails. They did it quickly and calmly, this dog was so enraged it literally was shaking and foaming at the mouth and screaming. If they let it go at that moment I know it would have gone for blood. Once they finished they took the cone off and the dog was licking their faces, apparently it's a regular client and they've learned how to deal with it. My groomer is a retired vet tech

Sometimes you just have to do what you have to do. Whether it's sedation or a muzzle, the nails need to be done. Find a vet office or groomer that's willing to work on the issue. They're trained and can get it done quicker and easier then most owners, and sometimes having the owners be hands off or even removed completely can help lessen the dog's stress as they feed off the owner.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

When my puppy was very young, he didn't mind the clippers. For some reason, he later decided to struggle with me, even though I'd never cut his quick previously. Naturally, while he was yanking his foot around, I did quick him. So I decided to get the dremel and save us some trouble. The first sessions was great! He sat there like he was getting a pedicure, lol. Good boy. The next time he was fine too. Then slowly he started to let me know that he wasn't really into getting his nails done. Eventually he told me that he wasn't going to get his nails done. Poor guy, that was the day I put his prong collar on and did them anyway. At this point he's resigned to the fact that he just has to put up with it. I don't think he'll ever enjoy it, but at least he's tolerating it, lol.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I know a lot of people are against this but I desensitized Zeeva to trimming nails by putting a prong on her and correcting her when she flinched. She doesn't need it now. I tell her 'clip-clip' and she comes to me because she knows we're going to have 'party time' with treats afterwards c:


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

Harley has always been an angel getting his nails done BUT the last few times he started whining and crying like I am torturing him. Don't know what that is all about but we get them done!!!!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I show Lisl treats and put them on the table while I trim her nails. She gets a treat for each nail she lets me trim without a fuss.

It took a couple days the first time but she tolerates it now knowing she gets something in return.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Jerry Lee was the same with the clippers so I went to a dremmel and he was okay at first but then didn't like it either so now I fill a Kong with peanut butter and I make him lay down and give that to him and do the nails with the dremmel while he licks his Kong. It is working so far.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Sort of like NILIF for humans...


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

wildo said:


> My last resort at this point is a groomer, which I need to get scheduled soon.


Jinks got all of his nails dremelled today at the groomer. He struggled and fought and flopped around for about 4 minutes or so, but then he settled down and they were able to complete the dremel job pretty quickly! I'm so relieved to have found a solution. 

For those who don't have dogs who *fight* nail trimming, you might not understand. I've tried so many different methods without success. To have a real option that we can do is so relieving. Hopefully with continued, regular visits he will calm down to the process and _eventually_ I'll be able to do them at home. I sure gave them a big tip! They earned it for sure.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

wildo said:


> Jinks got all of his nails dremelled today at the groomer. He struggled and fought and flopped around for about 4 minutes or so, but then he settled down and they were able to complete the dremel job pretty quickly! I'm so relieved to have found a solution.
> 
> For those who don't have dogs who *fight* nail trimming, you might not understand. I've tried so many different methods without success. To have a real option that we can do is so relieving. Hopefully with continued, regular visits he will calm down to the process and _eventually_ I'll be able to do them at home. I sure gave them a big tip! They earned it for sure.


That's great, hopefully within a few visits he'll get used to the fact it just needs to be done


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

When Lisl was a very young pup, she didn't like it either. I wasn't using a Dremel on her then though. After three or four times of trying to hold her down and clip I decided to give the Dremel a try.

She didn't like that either. About as much as she didn't like the noiseless clipper.

She does love treats though, and she loves them more than she hates the Dremel so the job gets done with a minimal amount of fuss and squirming around.

We take a break between paws and then start again. She knows it's going to happen whether she wants it to or not, so she just gives in because of the treats.

Try it.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

MichaelE said:


> She does love treats though, and she loves them more than she hates the Dremel so the job gets done with a minimal amount of fuss and squirming around.
> 
> Try it.


If that "try it" was directed at me, then I can tell you that not all dogs love treats more than they hate clippers or dremels. I have tried it; it was a no go for my dog.


----------



## khigh (Apr 30, 2013)

Because I have worked in pet retail for a few years now that has a grooming shop attached, I've gotten to do nails on many reactive dogs.

The little ones are easy. You put them in a full body sling (like you see with injured horses but on a much smaller scale).

With the big guys you have to put him in a room by himself with two groomers. We put an e-collar (cone) on his head or tie a bandanna around his eyes so he doesn't see the clippers. One groomer holds his head and talks to him. The other one clips his nails quickly. Maybe something like this would work?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

khigh said:


> We put an e-collar (cone) on his head


I'd like to hear a little more about this. E-collar as in electronic collar, aka "shock collar?" I've never heard of a plastic cone (used to keep a dog from licking sutures) referred to as an e-collar.


----------



## OhMyStars (Aug 22, 2011)

It is a two man operation in my house, but no stress at all. One person holds the peanut butter filled kong while Ava lays down, the other clips the nails. She is so busy with the kong I don't think she even realizes we are clipping her nails.


----------



## khigh (Apr 30, 2013)

wildo said:


> I'd like to hear a little more about this. E-collar as in electronic collar, aka "shock collar?" I've never heard of a plastic cone (used to keep a dog from licking sutures) referred to as an e-collar.


E-collar around here is short for Elizabethan Collar, like the ones from the vet. I've personally never heard of correction collars being called E-collars, but it might be a regional dialect difference.

The one made by Kong is what the groomers use and their website has it listed as an E-collar??


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

khigh said:


> E-collar around here is short for Elizabethan Collar, like the ones from the vet. I've personally never heard of correction collars being called E-collars, but it might be a regional dialect difference.
> 
> The one made by Kong is what the groomers use and their website has it listed as an E-collar??


:rofl: ok- this is why I didn't want to jump to conclusions. I'd be livid at some "groomer" using a shock collar on my dog in order to cut nails. I know what you mean by the plastic cone thing...


----------



## khigh (Apr 30, 2013)

wildo said:


> :rofl: ok- this is why I didn't want to jump to conclusions. I'd be livid at some "groomer" using a shock collar on my dog in order to cut nails. I know what you mean by the plastic cone thing...


Oh, no, no, no. I would be strangling a groomer if they used a shock on a dog. The only things cruel these girls do are put bows in boy dogs' hair at owner request and dyes those little yappers pretty colors!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

A couple things to try for dogs that are feet shy.

Get a long handled wooden spoon, a knife and a jar of peanut butter. Use the knife to smear PB on the spoon. Have your dog come and lay down (can either be on the floor, couch or bed). Offer them the spoon and while they are licking start touching their feet.

Put the dog up on a small table. Some dogs are less likely to move around if they are on a small, raised surface.


----------

